# World's "highest" skyscraper?



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

edited...


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

If you mean height above sea-level, I'd say maybe one in Quito or La Paz.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Torre Mayor in Mexico City is supposed to be the tallest building in cities over 2000 ft above sea level. The building itself is 740 ft and is the tallest in Latin America.

*Torre Mayor, Mexico City*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Potala Palace in Lhasa, Tibet?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

shivtim said:


> If you mean height above sea-level, I'd say maybe one in Quito or La Paz.


La Paz has a higher altitude than Quito. Lets say these are some of the highest scrapers.

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> La Paz has a higher altitude than Quito. Lets say these are some of the highest scrapers.


Quito sits at 9300 ft above sea level while Lhasa sits at about 12,000 ft above sea level. The 3000 ft difference is well over a 100-storey skyscraper (ie. Taipei 101).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Quito sits at 9300 ft above sea level while Lhasa sits at about 12,000 ft above sea level. The 3000 ft difference is well over a 100-storey skyscraper (ie. Taipei 101).


Wait a sec. are we talking about La Paz or Lhasa? Yes true that Lhasa is higher than Quito.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Wait a sec. are we talking about La Paz or Lhasa? Yes true that Lhasa is higher than Quito.


La Paz's altitude is comparable to Lhasa, and both are much higher above sea level than Quito.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

La Paz

Banco Central de Bolivia
107 m 351 ft


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> La Paz's altitude is comparable to Lhasa, and both are much higher above sea level than Quito.


There are also many higher places on the Tibetian Plateau going up to around 4,500 meters, Gyantse at 3,800 meters has....


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

this is the worlds tallest one


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Joey313 said:


> this is the worlds tallest one


Like really :bash:


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

^I wouldn't consider anything in Tibet a "skyscraper," so I think Banco Central in La Paz wins. But if you consider Potala Palace or other palaces/religious structures to be skyscrapers, then maybe Tibet wins.


----------

